# First time travellling to France



## Ails40 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi,

We have had our motorhome since June last year and have only been around UK. We are planning on going to France in April for 12 days.
I know this topic has been covered many times, but if I could have help with the main requirements, I would very much appreciate it.

Best books to buy - aires etc?
Sat nav?
Hook up adaptor?
Water adaptor?
driving in France requirements?
etc.................

We are complete novices, so please excuse my ignorance  

Many thanks,
Aileen


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We use the same sat nav as we do in GB, just look carefully at any narrow road before driving down it (as we do in GB). We have a TomTom One Europe and find it very useful.

We have a copy of France Passion from a coupe of years ago and found it brilliant.

The same hook-ups should work in France but they are renowned for their reverse polarity, so buy or make up a short section of wire with the polarity reversed and take a meter to check which way round the socket has been wired. Then just plug in the reverse wire if needed and away you go!

Water is water the world over. Just make sure that you have a variety of tap ends to fit your hose and you shoud be ok.

You need to carry both parts of your license with you and your insurance documents. Don't forget breakdown insurance to cover the trip. We have RAC Europe cover through the Camping and Caravan Club but there are many providers out there and it is worth looking at what meets your needs.

Don't forget your EHIC cards, available free of charge and valid for multiple trips. It can be applied for here http://www.e111.org.uk/index-2.html

I hope you have a great trip when you travel to France. We will be in France at about the same time and are really looking forward to it!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you use the search facility you will find lots of links to threads which are similar,

this one ran very recently;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-993080.html#993080

this one was last month! :lol:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-966850.html#966850

we enjoy France a great deal and find that we have always been made very welcome throughout France.

The specific points that you need advice with are all covered on here, but it obviously depends on where you would like to go.

What size party will you be? With children? Dogs?

Driving in France is easy - the roads are much less crowded that the UK, and if you buy fuel at Hypermarkets the fuel is MUCH cheaper.

Autoroutes make travel easy but do cost (apart from a few areas such as Brittany), they make covering larger distances straightforward.

If you have a Sat Nav they work well from our experience and will take you via good routes.

As regards a hook up adaptor we have used a reverse polarity connector much more than the old style French connection - it depends on the size and modernity of the site you are using.

UK hose connectors seem to fit French taps generally, alternatively have a large watering can to fill up - that works well too!

Aires can be excellent but can be crowded too, France Passion is an alternative book which will give you alternative sites such as vineyards - the welcome is real and the facilities can be outstanding.

Municipal sites are generally very good value - and very good condition, they are much less expensive than commercial sites and well worth researching on the web using the Office de Tourisme for the area you want - they often have excellent details of ALL sites in the area.

Enjoy planning what you want to do and where you want to go, but don't be surprised if, once bitten you will want to return frequently - we do! :lol:

Dave


----------



## TickTok (Aug 27, 2010)

Ails40 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have had our motorhome since June last year and have only been around UK. We are planning on going to France in April for 12 days.
> I know this topic has been covered many times, but if I could have help with the main requirements, I would very much appreciate it.
> ...


Hi Aileen

Lots of questions!

Guides - We have several but rarely use any because as far as possible we use Aires and find them via All the Aires from http://www.vicarious-shop.com/home.php but you will miss the updated one if you get it now.

SatNav - We use a Tom-Tom XL with no real problems but it will try to send you down very small lanes at times. Make sure if you intend to use Aires to get one that will let you input coordinates as some of the small ones are sometimes not that easy to find.

Hook up - You will need an adaptor like http://riverswayleisure.co.uk/acatalog/info_483344.html but a lot of sites use the same as we do. The French do not worry about polarity so you may want to buy one of these http://riverswayleisure.co.uk/acatalog/info_059230.html and two adaptors then use one to reverse back to positive live.

Hose - We use a roll flat garden hose (some people say they can taste the plastic and buy food quality) and as I go round various DIY stores buy every different adaptor I find and have used most of them!

Driving in France - Keep to the (Mod edit to remove potentially dangerous advice) right  :lol: :lol:


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Keep right on the roads in France unless you want to be the cause of accidents!


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

As for the hose, we use a watering can, easy, and gives you something to do!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't forget to take at least one high visibility yellow safety jacket, a warning triangle, a decent First Aid kit and a good road map - just in case the Satnav packs up.
The driver drives in the gutter, Stop signs mean Stop and drinking and driving limits are very strict.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Other useful tips. 
If the town/village name sign has a red line around the edge, then the speed limit from that sign onwards, until you see a sign with the town name crossed out is 50kph, unless otherwise instructed by speed limit signs.

Speed camera's are generally a dark grey/green colour, so can blend in well with the background. However, in most cases there are RADAR signs beforehand, but not always!
Heed the speed camera warning on your satnav.

Insulation tape for / or headlamp converters.

Spare Bulb kit.

If you break down, don't get out without a reflective jacket/waistcoat on.


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

hi
best advice we got was to stick an arrow on the windscreen( just behind the steering wheel ) the point of the arrow to the right to remind you to stay on the right ~ to go to the right of the roundabout and to the right at a junction 
so many years of keeping to the left can be hard to overcome 
we were always surprised how hard it is to get fresh milk french milk is horrid 
try and limit yourself to one baguette or stick per day they are so good and moreish !!!
get a couple of signs that make it clear you have a vicious dog in your van especially the "i dont bark i bite variety "
and if you can dont all go into the supermarket together leave someone in the van on guard
make sure your insurance includes "repatriation" costs not all do 
i cant think of more at the moment 
atvb 
cath


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

You need one hi vis vest for every person in the van, light bulb kit and a warning triangle, first aid kit and fire extinguisher. You also need to carry your documents for the van (worth having copies as well).

Joe


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

TR5 said:


> Other useful tips.
> If the town/village name sign has a red line around the edge, then the speed limit from that sign onwards, until you see a sign with the town name crossed out is 50kph, unless otherwise instructed by speed limit signs.
> 
> Speed camera's are generally a dark grey/green colour, so can blend in well with the background. However, in most cases there are RADAR signs beforehand, but not always!
> ...


I may be wrong, but I don't think it is legal in France to use a RADAR WARNING device, even if built in on your sat nav. I think you are supposed to disable it! Apologies if I stand corrected :?  

Ken


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

flyingpig said:


> but I don't think it is legal in France to use a RADAR WARNING device, even if built in on your sat nav


You are allowed to have devices in GPS that warn you where speed cameras are located, but it is illegal to have in your possession a device that detects the radar that is given off by mobile or other cameras. 

If you are found with such a device they may confiscate the device and the vehicle as well as impose a hefty on-the-spot fine which must be paid in cash there and then...... 8O

Reference;

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/overseas/radar-detectors-in-france.html

You MUST carry sufficient high vis jackets for all people in the vehicle, always put them on *BEFORE* getting out of the vehicle - if not you will be fined and there have been reports of "set-ups" to catch drivers in that way....  :roll:

So they have to be carried by the drivers seat in a car and NOT in the boot, if you get out to go to the boot for them, they can do you.... 

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cant add anthing except to say that its is much easier motorhoming in France than the UK. Half the traffic, les aggresive drivers and tons of places, mostly free to park and stay in your van. Simply the best motorhoming country in Europe.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you for the correction, Mr Penquin! Much appreciated   

Ken


----------



## peteincambridge (Nov 26, 2007)

We have only been once (last year) but it is brilliant for motorhomes.
I think you don't need to be too ambitious first time. It is a very big country and you don't need to go far to see some lovely places. Try the aire at Le Crotoy as a very pleasant introduction. pete


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Nobody has mentioned the ACSI Camping Card. You need to purchase the ACSI camp site book which contains the Card (similar to a credit card) and this can be used to get out of season discounts at campsites in some UK sites and all over Europe. We saved a fortune last year in France but if you are only going for 12 days it probably isn't worth buying but bear in mind for the future. 

There is also a DVD which goes with the book but not necessary unless you have a laptop with you. The book can be purchased from Vicarious Bookshop in Folkestone but the downside is the card is only valid for the year in which you purchase the book so you have to buy annually. However, if travelling for a month or more you would certainly recoup the cost by savings at camp sites. 

Bon Voyage - you will love France, more MH friendly than UK.


----------

